# My review for Shell Peacock Suites isn't posting to the site



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have tried to post it twice.  Could it be that the review is too long?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2014)

I see two reviews for that resort submitted recently by you.

did it give you some sort of error?

one was wed at 4pm eastern, the other was just recently today.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, the one from Wednesday never showed up, and the second one, same thing.  I checked right away.  Am I supposed to wait for someone to analyze it for bad words?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2014)

ohhh....well all reviews go into an approval queue before being published (thats in the works to change...but for now it still exists).

I thought you were saying the site wouldnt let you post it!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 12, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Well, the one from Wednesday never showed up, and the second one, same thing.  I checked right away.  Am I supposed to wait for someone to analyze it for bad words?



Yes, Cindy - we KNOW about your potty mouth.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, Cindy - we KNOW about your potty mouth.


Shucky darns, I figured that was it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2014)

Whoops.  The review is in there twice, and it's essentially identical because I copied/ pasted it twice.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2014)

ha...deleted the duplicate for ya.

maybe you can answer this for me!  is there any reasonable reason to have the two resorts separate on TUG?

Peacock suites:  RCI 4029

and Shell Peacock Suites: RCI 6093 (note this doesnt even exist in RCI anymore as a valid code)

i have no problem keeping them if they are say, two separate major phases of a resort etc.  but if its just separate bookings within the same resort, id like to combine them?


----------

